# Fahrgemeinschaften zu bikeparks



## Da1ton82 (11. Juli 2018)

Servula!! 
Wollt mal fragen ob vl Interesse an Fahrgemeinschaften besteht. Die Idee kam mir als ich neulich allein in klinovec war. Zu zweit könnt man sich den Sprit teilen und hätte Unterhaltung. Bekomme morgen mein neues tues und hätte Bock demnächst mal nen Tagesausflug auf Beerfelden oder Steinach o.ä. Zu starten.. wenn hier Interesse besteht kündige ich den Trip hier mal ne Woche vorher an!?!? Oder vl plant jemand ne Tour und sucht nen co-Pilot..!?!?
Peace Christian ✌️


----------



## count-zero-1101 (15. Juli 2018)

Hey, das wäre doch mal ne Sache! Wo genau biste denn in Franken? Ich bin in Bayreuth & die lokale DH/Freeride Szene und Trails sind eher mau, meine "Heimstrecke" ist der Ochsenkopf momentan. Schöneck ist auch nicht zu weit, aber zu zweit auf jeden Fall kurzweiliger und billiger vom Sprit. Osternohe ist Geschmackssache (ich hasse diesen dämlichen Schlepplift, der wirft mich mind. einmal die Saison ab), Rabenberg käme mir noch in den Sinn (hätte sogar ein Zelt für den Campingplatz dort). Beerfelden ist ziemlich cool aber schon ein ansehnliches Stück zu fahren für einen Tag... Ich hab nen Viertürer mit Träger für 2 Bikes, also genug Platz. Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich eher die Nachteule bin, also tendentiell erst um die Mittagszeit rum starte.... PN wenn Interesse....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ptk162 (18. Juli 2018)

Servus. 
Hört sich gut an.
Wollte mal nach steinach oder so...
Bin aber Bikepark Neuling! Wenn euch das nichts ausmacht.


----------



## Da1ton82 (19. Juli 2018)

Macht nix!
War letzte Woche in Steinach.. aber ich will da öfter hin, hat mir ganz gut gefallen kannst dich gern auch mal über pn melden und dann könn Ma best mal was ausmachen 
Woher kommst du genau? 
✌️


----------



## patrick.reuter (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Komme aus Bamberg, habe zur Zeit Urlaub
und würde mich gerne einklinken als Co. Pilot oder auch Pilot. 

Gruß Patrick


----------

